# On a shovel



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Finished this yesterday. No idea what I'll do with it yet. I cleaned the metal & sealed with clear, then painted with oils. It's called "Ol' Yaller".


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Impressive, it would be perfect for hanging on a wall or something like that


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

So rustic. I can see it in a country home just sitting on the floor or hanging on the wall.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Now that is some perfect southern artwork  I love it! Here in Arkansas, I can see it as part of front porch or maybe sunroom decor. 

Good job!!


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

*Nuther*

The first was fun so I went out & found 4 move ol' shovels! This was done yesterday. You may recognize the image... From my back yard.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Excellent work Sorin.. I love them


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

They are great. What a novel idea painting on an old shovel.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

This is such a cool idea  I would definitely buy these, very nice, thank you for sharing


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Those are so cool!!!


----------

